# Kindle 2 frozen on sleeping screen



## poompa (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello, my Kindle 2 is frozen on the sleeping screen (a beautiful pic of Harriet Beecher Stowe) I've tried plugging it into the wall and computer to no avail: the charging light doesn't even go on. How can I fix my baby?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you done a reset?  (One of you K2 people chime in with how to do the reset.)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

K2/DX reset:  hold the slider switch at the top for at least 20 seconds and release.  I believe this should be done when the device is charged, but not plugged in.

This is definitely a first step but if the charging light doesn't go on it is possible the battery is drained and the charging connection is bad -- either the cord or in the device.  

If you can get it to reset and work, you should check, then, to see if it charges as expected.  Contact Kindle Customer Service if it doesn't.

Good luck!  And welcome to KindleBoards!  Lots more to do and see here so when you get your Kindle sorted, browse around!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome, poompa! Hope the reset works. If not, for sure contact Kindle Customer service. We are so glad you found KindleBoards! We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.
Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and hold discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. That is also where you will find Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can find reading material at low or no cost!
If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the FAQ or the forum about Tips, Tricks and TroubleShooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question.
Another popular place is Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found.
Have you been to the Accessories area? There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.
Sorry for the long post, but there is just so much to do, learn and like about KindleBoards that I just get carried away.


----------



## poompa (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone for the help and warm welcome. I followed Ann in Arlington's advice and am happy to say that my Kindle is now charging. Hopefully when the charge cycle is complete, I'll be able to read on the old girl again. Until then, thank you so much!


----------



## poompa (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh No, after charging my kindle it still will not get of Harriet Beecher (I'm starting to hate that woman) I guess I will call CS in the morning


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Good luck poompa


----------

